# Common C5 Airbag Problems?



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

first of all what airbag generation is in the C5's? i was on ross-tech site diagnosing the problem and they mentioned different problems with different generation airbag systems. 

so i don't know if is series of codes together is common in the A6 C5's but the car only has 87k on it and has never been in a wreck so i dont know why these airbag sensors are flipping out. ross-techs site mentioned some models malfunction and the codes are to be ignored? 

here's the scan 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 4B0-959-655-AI8.lbl 
Part No: 4B0 959 655 H 
Component: Airbag Front+Seite 0002 
Coding: 00106 
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 356525E725D1 

4 Faults Found: 
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
00-10 - - - Intermittent 
01217 - Side Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N199) 
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent 
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent 
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95) 
42-10 - Speed Deviation too High - Intermittent 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

